# North Cache Archery Elk



## jestanw01 (Jul 2, 2013)

I know these threads aren't popular and usually get criticized heavily but I'm looking for anyone who would be willing to share some thoughts or tips to help my chances of being successful on the north cache to fill an archery elk tag. This tag has not had great success the last couple years and I knew that going into it. I know I'll get the "find them yourself" comments and that's great. Just trying to better my chances at beating the odds. Thank you in advance for anyone willing to help, PM's are welcome.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't be afraid of asking something like that, MANY folks on here are willing to help in cases such as yours. I don't have many tips for you, I'm looking for help on the spike hunt in the same area. Best of luck!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Good luck to you on your hunt. I spend a lot of time in that area. I will keep an eye out for you. Just remeber find water. I will PM you on some of my lucky spots I like to hunt. Are you from around this area? Can you spend much time scouting? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Last year while doing some grouse hunting up near swan peak, I parked me truck on the road just east of the sheds (dirt road that heads to Idaho). after hunting all day while heading back just after dark there was a SWEET looking 6 point (maybe 340ish) that was just standing out in the sage brush and could care less about us walking 50 yards away from him. BTW, there was water up there. :smile:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Last year while doing some grouse hunting up near swan peak, I parked me truck on the road just east of the sheds (dirt road that heads to Idaho). after hunting all day while heading back just after dark there was a SWEET looking 6 point (maybe 340ish) that was just standing out in the sage brush and could care less about us walking 50 yards away from him. BTW, there was water up there.


I was camping with my family along the Swan Peak road that heads into Idaho and we had a bull walking around our camp for about an hour in the middle of the night. We could hear him breathing and letting out little grunting noises. Gnarly night for sure!


----------



## jestanw01 (Jul 2, 2013)

hunting777 said:


> Can you spend much time scouting?


Yes I can. I live close and have already been up on the north side about 6-7 times in June looking for water, game trails, feeding & bedding areas etc. Have a couple cameras out and will pull them here in a couple weeks to see what's on them. Haven't found any water that I really feel confident in sitting on yet, plus I'm not sure what will and won't be dry by August.

Tallbuck & BirdDogger: The swan peak area is where I was planning on going this weekend to look around. Hopefully I can find the water you're talking about! It's always nice to hear about people seeing big bulls in the unit.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Im heading up there this weekend as well. I will let you know what we see. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## jestanw01 (Jul 2, 2013)

So I didn't have much luck seeing any elk this weekend, I did see 5 bucks that I would have a really hard time passing up on the archery hunt, I also seen a radio collared doe that I thought was pretty cool, I'll add a picture I got through my binos and she's in the background on the right. I checked one of my cameras that was in the area and only had one bull on it, he was very interested in the camera. Didn't get the greatest pics but I can tell from the pics I did get that I would definitely let an arrow fly if the opportunity was there. 

Anybody else see any bulls over the weekend on the North side?

Heres a couple of pics from saturday.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

We watched a little buck with a radio collar on for quite awhile up by Tony Grove. That's cool you saw a collared deer up there also. Also, there are not a ton of elk on the North Cache. When you see a group of ten together, that's "the herd". 
I had the archery tag up there a few years ago and it took me three weeks to arrow a bull. I was only in archery range of six or seven bulls the whole time. I dang near shot a spike one night near the end of the hunt when I was feeling desperate.


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

jestanw01 PM sent


----------

